# Share a house Corfu



## Alison1 (May 6, 2015)

I am currently renovating a house in Corfu and would like to keep 10 weeks a year for myself and market 20% shares in remaining house. Does anybody have any experience of this sort of arrangement? Am assuming full share in ltd comapany would be best legal framework, ltd co in greece or uk ? Best place to market ebay and or property websites. Would people find this an attractive proposition?


----------

